# Does anyone have a folder that isn't a brompton?



## Sandra6 (19 Jun 2015)

Mr6 and I couldn't justify close to 2k on bromptons so we took the budget route and got carrera transits.
I love mine. Really smooth ride, nice range through the gears and it looks pretty too.
Obviously it's nowhere near as compact when folded but we got one in the golf alongside our week's worth of luggage for five.
All in all they suit our needs nicely.
Any other non bromptons on here?


----------



## Kell (19 Jun 2015)

I'm currently on my third non-Brompton.
I had a rabbit.de folding bike - essentially the same frame as the early Dahons.







But I got knocked off that bike and the frame was bent, so in the bin it went.

I then bought a 2009 Dahon Matrix with the lockjaw system.






But then one of the welds started to come apart and while I was trying (and failing) to get that repaired under the 5 year frame warranty, I bought a SH 2008 Dahon Matrix.






The fold of the Rabbit and the 2008 Dahon was perfect. It took less than a second and it was ready to ride. But I use mine on the train, and they do cause problems when it gets busy.

Both the Dahons however, have cracked seat tubes. Aluminium fatigue? Or too many pies? Unsure of the reason, but now that that's happened, combined with the problems getting on/off trains, I've now decided to buy a Brompton.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2015)

@User 's Decathlon folder is a decent enough bike - I bought it off him.
I also have a Bickerton which needs a bit of a fettle, and a Daewoo Shuttle, which is sort-of a folder.
I shan't mention the M6R though.


----------



## heathenking (19 Jun 2015)

I have an Airnimal Joey Explore now which is fantastic and addictive. I used to own 2 Dahon steel framed basic boardwalk at different times in the last four years which were great fun and ideal for train travel. The Airnimal is my forever bike and cannot be better for me.


----------



## JaseO (20 Jun 2015)

Hi, I have a Dawes Kingpin and a Ridgeback Attaché.

Both Dahon frames. I use a folder every working day to complete my commute. A couple of miles each way along road and cycle path.

The bikes have been excellent and proof you don't have to spend a fortune.

Enjoy your folders!


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jun 2015)

I have a Decathlon Hoptown 5, it's a rebadged Dahon 7 speed. Very comfy to ride. Bit unwieldy when folded.
I don't think the do them anymore.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Jun 2015)

I've had a couple of Birdy's, my beloved Blue is in the shed needing some restoration & I have an old Dahon Getaway(?) bike in a bag, as well as my Brompton. I've also had a 26"wheel folding MTB.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jun 2015)

I can't help noticing that whenever anyone mentions Dahons, they also mention cracked tubes and/or welds...
One of the things that's always put me off them.


----------



## chugsy (24 Jun 2015)

Dahon Speed P8 and a couple of Raleigh Twentys. All steel - no cracks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2015)

I do ....







But my Brompton SL6 is soooo much better!


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Jun 2015)

Prize for the best folder goes to @User


----------



## JaseO (24 Jun 2015)

chugsy said:


> Dahon Speed P8 and a couple of Raleigh Twentys. All steel - no cracks.


Nice pic Chugsy. Where is it taken?


----------



## mickle (24 Jun 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a Dahon Uno, the one speed coaster job. It's well cute. And I speak as a dyed in the wool Bromptonista.


----------



## anothersam (25 Jun 2015)

Dahon Presto Lite, shown here with a perfectly serviceable but short-lived bag holder bodge.






Removed the hub gear and had a wheel built with a Brompton hub, so I haven't left Brompton behind altogether.


----------



## chugsy (25 Jun 2015)

JaseO said:


> Nice pic Chugsy. Where is it taken?



Newstead Abbey - I live near(ish)


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2015)

chugsy said:


> Newstead Abbey - I live near(ish)


Lovely bicycle. :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2015)

A "Bike in a Bag" branded Neobike which was a present from my brother. It's okay but doesn't get a lot of use. I sometimes contemplate doing some modifications but know that really they wouldn't improve it much.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2015)

I bought two of these Carrera Intercity folders from Halfords. Bit on the heavy side and the fold isn't in the same league as a Brompton but about a third of the price and a nicer ride (in my opinion - having ridden both over some distance). 
I would certainly recommend them - especially if Halfords are doing a 20% off promotion and an extra 10% off for being a British Cycling member.


----------



## Sustineo (26 Jun 2015)

I seem to be riding something I've never seen anyone else on (yet!)
It's a Trek F200 Navigator, Trek worked with Dahon to design the F series of folders, and it has many Dahon parts.
They only built 3 models then stopped for some reason, the F200, F400 and F600
Ive stripped mine of luggage rack, mudguards and chain protector and have it down to 9.6Kgs and a fold of 75cm long x 34cm wide x 70cm high.
Here is a picture before I started to lighten it.


----------



## Burghley (27 Jun 2015)

Yes, got a couple:

1. Dahon Speed pro (the 4130 cromo one) with extended seat post to accommodate my legs.

2. XACD titanium frame from China with copy S&S couplings - took this to Australia in a Dahon Airporter case.

Apologies for the poor photos!

Pete


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2015)

Burghley said:


> Yes, got a couple:
> 
> 1. Dahon Speed pro (the 4130 cromo one) with extended seat post to accommodate my legs.
> 
> ...


That's a Speed Pro TT (have one myself, mine has the 2010 aluminum frame)


----------



## Shortmember (28 Jun 2015)

British built, three decades old and bomb proof.The ultimate two wheeled orgasm inducer.


----------



## Diggs (28 Jun 2015)

An old Peugoet U frame saved from neighbours skip and restored (that I did the freecycle on) and a couple of 2nd hand ebay cheapies (I somewhat ironically "UCIed" up Mrs D's one with electrical tape)


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Jun 2015)

My first bike after deciding I needed take up cycling to get around/keep the podge off/etc was an Airnimal Joey. I sold it in under a year to make room for a tourer and MTB, but I wish I didn't as I only got £560 quid for it (it cost a grand + whatever mods I made).






Now I have a, heavily modded, R20 and the OH has a Dahon D7.






Don't get me wrong - I'd love a Brommie - we'll be at Stratford over the weekend and looking forward to renting one - but I think most of the utility you gain from a folder, is simply from being able to fold it and the fold size doesn't matter *too* much. Just been able to break it in half gets it on unbooked trains, in the boot, can carry it into the pub, etc.


----------



## palinurus (28 Jun 2015)

I had two folders a while back, a Brompton and this:






Used this for riding around and riding to work for a few months, also used it for short tours and day rides in conjunction with trains. Also did my first time-trial on it. No longer have either bike, both sold on.


----------



## outlash (28 Jun 2015)

Tern C7. Strictly speaking it's my wife's but as she's never used it, I'm claiming it. Superb fun to ride .


Tony.


----------



## ikdo01 (29 Jun 2015)

Dahon Helios SL from 2005, originally bought for a daily 12 mile commute over the hill between Geneva and Meyrin - hence lightweight and multiple gears were a requirement. 

Since 2007 its been used 2 to 3 times a week for a 7 mile round trip commute to London, so far without any cracked tubes/welds or seized hinges - though as it flexes something terrible when you stomp on the pedals I guess it's only a matter of time. 

The original Rolf Accel wheels were replaced with heavier duty Kinetix Comp as the Rolfs' couldn't cope with UK roads and it took over a month to get a replacement spoke, but even with mudguards and the heavier wheels it still only weighs 20 lbs and I have yet to have a problem fitting it on SWT rush hour trains with its "30% bigger than a Brompton" folded size.


----------



## iamclaus (1 Jul 2015)

I ride a 2008-ish? Breezer Zag8 that I picked up last year for CDN$100. From what I've been able to find out, Breezer licensed the design from Dahon. It's an aluminum frame, with Kinetix rims and brakes, Schwalbe Marathon tires, 8-speed cluster with SRAM derailleur. I replaced the original compact rear rack with a larger rack to properly carry panniers, put a small rack on the front with an extra support bar to hold another set of panniers. I have a SRAM 3-speed DualDrive rear hub on order to give the stock 8-speed a more usable low and high-end gearing. I'll also be replacing the gripshifter for the derailleur with a rapid-fire shifter instead. Things to add yet, a bracket to hold a repair kit underneath the main frame, lights on the front, new lock-on grips, stubby bar ends, and mounts for an additional bottle holder on the steering tube.

The hinge does have some play in it, unfortunately. The previous owner was a rather large woman, and the hinge clasp wasn't adjusted correctly when I bought the bike, so I imagine that the hinge was under stress perhaps for the duration that she rode it. I tried to extract the hinge pin to perhaps refurbish the holes, etc, but no luck there without resorting to more force than I was comfortable with. Instead, I've shimmed the two faces of the hinge with LEXAN plastic sheeting and ensure that the clamp is nice and tight. Doing so seems to have eliminated much of the play that was there.

The bike lives in my car, folded up, kept on the back seat. I live in a very rural area, too far from work to commute by bike plus the roads are unsafe to ride on. I do ride 15-20km daily after work, before heading home, though, with longer rides once a week. 

I'm heading to Vancouver and Vancouver Island soon, intending to spend most of my three weeks there riding. Planning to put on several hundred km touring Vancouver Island with the bike packed with gear.


----------



## Sustineo (2 Jul 2015)

Thanks for the comprehensive write up, nice touring set up. I also have the hinge problem on my sons Ecosmo folder, never tried the LEXAN sheeting idea, will give it a go.


----------



## Salar (20 Aug 2015)

I've a Dawes Jack, mid range folder, quite a capable little machine, but the gearing is slightly too high for the hills, being only a six speed with a 52 tooth chainring.
I really need to change the chainring and use it more.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Aug 2015)

I've been fettling my Birdy up again & have put it in this morning to have a super bargain new Sturmey 5 speed hub wheel built to replace the kaput dualdrive. 

I'm getting quite giddy at the thought of having it roadworthy again and simplified at the rear end. 

If it all goes to plan, someone could be on for a VGC 2nd hand Brommy S3L with front luggage.


----------



## Mr Foldy (25 Aug 2015)

My Dahon Mu P8 is in my profile pic. I'm into year 4 of heavy use. I love it every time I ride it. Previous posters contrast reliability vs Brompton bomb proof. But for my bus/12 mile commute Dahon is best. I see Brompton longevity and fold, but for me light frame and 20" wheels are preferable. If I was doing 2 miles/tube in Central London of course I'd look at a Brommie.


----------



## Salar (25 Aug 2015)

Mr Foldy said:


> My Dahon Mu P8 is in my profile pic. I'm into year 4 of heavy use. I love it every time I ride it. Previous posters contrast reliability vs Brompton bomb proof. But for my bus/12 mile commute Dahon is best. I see Brompton longevity and fold, but for me light frame and 20" wheels are preferable. If I was doing 2 miles/tube in Central London of course I'd look at a Brommie.



Nice,

20" wheels for me too, I wouldn't go any smaller.

My Dawes is apparently a re badged Dahon, not sure which one.

You must be fitter than me, I struggle with my 52t chainring on rides over 12 miles !


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2015)

Both my parents had Bickertons. Terrifying. Like riding springy noodles.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2015)

Sustineo said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive write up, nice touring set up. I also have the hinge problem on my sons Ecosmo folder, never tried the LEXAN sheeting idea, will give it a go.



I have one of those. Cheap and cheerful. I quite like it.


----------

